# Synchrony compact woe's



## graham pugh (May 14, 2009)

Hi all, I hope someone can help. My compact has thrown a wobbler. There are a number of problems highlighted below and they all happened at the same time after my wife made a coffee last night.

1. The light, number 29, denoting an open panel or incorrectly positioned drip tray/grinds container is permanently lit no matter what I try to do regarding emptying and repositioning.

2.The grinder mechanism seems to be stuck mid cycle. The plastic part that forms the chute for the used grinds to be dropped into the waiting container is still deployed and I can't get it to retract. I think that, for this reason, the whole grind/tamp mechanism won't release from the main body of the machine.

3. The pump comes on every couple of seconds with no input.

4. Lights 23 & 24 fixed and full of water and coffee but nothing happens if the buttons are pressed.

Help!!!!!

Anyone know how to remove the Grinder mechanism without breaking the machine as I think if I could get this off and 'reset' it then that would solve the issue.

Thanks Graham


----------



## serviceman (Aug 8, 2009)

graham pugh said:


> Hi all, I hope someone can help. My compact has thrown a wobbler. There are a number of problems highlighted below and they all happened at the same time after my wife made a coffee last night.
> 
> 1. The light, number 29, denoting an open panel or incorrectly positioned drip tray/grinds container is permanently lit no matter what I try to do regarding emptying and repositioning.
> 
> ...


sounds like you may have control panel fault,or brewunit driptray dreg draw are not in position touching microswitchs to reset itself,check to make sure,if display is showing brewunit missing or dregdraw missing before or after closeing door which ever one is showing missing thats the one thats not making a contact with microswitch,need any more help ask me


----------

